# Great printer on sale.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you guys happen to be looking for a good printer, Lexmark has these on sale. It's wireless, does two sided printing, (great for my newsletters) black ink cartridges only cost $5.99 and you can do about 500 pages with one. Plus it has a 5 year warranty. :thumbsup:

Platinum Pro 901


I have one and love it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks like a good deal, the business card copy to contact list looks interesting!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the epson artisan 700


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BB,

do you have one?

I bought an Epson (CX6600) all in one a few years ago because it had separate ink carts for each color. I figured if I was only doing B&W, I wouldn't be using the color inks. *WRONG !*

Every time I print (even in B&W) the color carts clear themselves. So I pay for ink I do not use.

So I ask if you own one of these Platinum Pro 901 to see if you have experience with the color carts going empty even if you don't use them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I switched to laser a few years ago. Still have an old Epson Action Laser 1500 that I use for mono print. As long as I stay with Windows XP I'm fine, no driver available for Win7. Been looking at full color laser printers for the wife. Probably will be her "Mothers Day" gift....if she doesn't end buying it on her own.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> So I ask if you own one of these Platinum Pro 901 to see if you have experience with the color carts going empty even if you don't use them.


 
Yes I have had one since August 2010 and there is no problems with the color cartridges.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I switched to laser a few years ago. Still have an old Epson Action Laser 1500 that I use for mono print. As long as I stay with Windows XP I'm fine, no driver available for Win7. Been looking at full color laser printers for the wife. Probably will be her "Mothers Day" gift....if she doesn't end buying it on her own.


Do I detect some hurt feelings?


----------

